# What is the story with Mateen Cleaves?



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I have not followed the kings too closely so I was hoping someone here could let me know what has happened with his carreer over the past 2 years.

why has he only played in a couple dozen games?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

He sucks.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

has he been injured?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He had some foot problems


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

will he stick in the NBA or he can't over come his foot problems or is he just not good enough?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He had surgery on his foot and has since recovered so I would imagine that he will continue to play if he gets an opportunity to do so.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks for the update - 

he is in the raptors summer league team in LA so I wanted to know what the story was.


In your oppinion have we had a good chance to tell what kind of player he is? if so - does he have potential or is he garbage?


If not do you have an opinion?


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Mateen is certainly good enough to play in the NBA, the question is whether he is good enough to be a starter. 

His is not quick by any means, so don't expect him to consistently take people off the dribble. His shots are ugly; they did show some life two yrs ago, so it may be something that will improve with age, but he will never be a high percentage shooter. 

What Mateen has going for him is the dreaded intangible. He is a true point and he plays defesne. He plays hard at all times and despite his limited physical abilitie, he finds a way to get things done. 

The problem: as a starter he is borderline adequate. As a sub, he is not exactly what you call an "energy guy."

At best he turns out to be the next Mookie Blaylock. At worst, he is the next Bobby Hurley.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

ok that is the answer that I was looking for.

Make sense thanks!


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Mateen is dropping dimes during the summer league like he's ready to show something in the NBA again. I thought he had a pretty good rookie year and was shocked when he was traded to Sacramento. I was more impressed with him than I was with his Michigan teammate Morris Peterson. But then when he went to the Kings, he looked like he didn't care. He was the Kings biggest cheerleader. Maybe he's ready to show everyone that he's a bona fide NBA player.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Right now the Raptors weren't that impressed by him in the Summer Leauge and looks as if they won't sign him.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, SOME team in the East could use him. I don't think he's a bust. 

Indiana may take a look at him b/c they have openly said they will address the PG spot.

New Jersey will be looking for a back-up to Kidd. Mateen is an option.

Orlando need a PG BADLY!!!! I'm not feeling Reece Gaines at the 1.

Even Washington may take a look at him.

Mateen can definitely play well at the NBA level. He just needs another opportunity.


----------

